# Just got a 01 F-350 diesel dually suggestions for coating underneath



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Really didn't need but I couldn't pass on it because the price was right.

I'm going to make this into my plow truck, taking off the bed and putting a alum. flatbed on it for the sander.

Before I put the flatbed on it, I want to treat the underneath, any suggestions for long term.

Was looking at fluid film but wow it has gotten pretty expensive about $50 for a gallon of it.

I remember looking at a 5 gallon container of it for $90, same one is now $180, double the cost.

dozens of different products out there so if anyone has had good results please share.

thanks all.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Siloxane, solvent based


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i clean, coat real good with ospho, let it dry, then prime and paint.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bar and chain oil heated up.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Can we get some pictures ... please


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I well be doing before and after
Taking it slow so it well be a few months before I'm done.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I also would paint it then bar and chain oil. Fluid film doesn't seem to hold up for a full winter


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Update:
Well after putting the work into under coating, a new alum bed, front end work and had it all set for winter some guy pulled in front me with about 5 feet to spare, I had time to hit the brakes and go no no and I tboned him and then slammed into a telephone pole.
needless to say the truck was totaled.
good news he was responsible and his insurance is paying.
bad news I lost my plow truck and now trying to find another one.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to hijack the thread. This is the back of my 02 f-350. Its a work in progress. Right now I'm replacing all the brakes. All lines, everything. I pressure washed, ground the bad spots, pressure wash again. The brushed rustoleum primer, then paint. FPPF Makes a red spray grease. Gonna sray the heck out of it with that and hope for the best.


----------

